# Anybody have puppy fever?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a little "Heads up" - Just in case anyone feels the need for a new family member...

This precious 14 week old cutie pie is available....but I'm sure she won't be for long. Bred by Jeanne Riney of Spunsilk Maltese. 


















Jeanne's been calling her Yum Yum.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a doll. She's going to make someone very happy.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Question:*

I have puppy fever everyday my little one will always be my 'puppy' no matter how old he becomes! Question: Can you tell me please is 'Spunsilk' a good breeder? I've never heard of that one before. Are they in NJ? I like to make note of reputable breeders & save the info incase I need it for 'someday'. I will always most likely try to rescue first but if I'm unable I would buy only from an ethical good reputable breeder. The little sweetie in the photo is precious and I hope she ends up in a good/safe/family & home -Thanks!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a cutie! But, no, I don't have puppy fever right now...I just spent two hours grooming Madison. She's a handful to groom and sure temporarily cures any puppy fever I might have!


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

OMG! she is so cute. Good luck to whoever gets her. Enjoy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I have puppy fever everyday my little one will always be my 'puppy' no matter how old he becomes! Question: Can you tell me please is 'Spunsilk' a good breeder? I've never heard of that one before. Are they in NJ? I like to make note of reputable breeders & save the info incase I need it for 'someday'. I will always most likely try to rescue first but if I'm unable I would buy only from an ethical good reputable breeder. The little sweetie in the photo is precious and I hope she ends up in a good/safe/family & home -Thanks!


Yes, I'd say Jeanne is a good breeder. She shows her dogs and is keeping yum yum's sister for show as her bite is a bit better. I've met her at the nationals before and she has beautiful dogs.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Yum Yum is adorable! :wub: I always have puppy fever but my desk :blink: is not big enough for two!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, this little cutie went to her new home over the weekend. If I had been looking for a puppy...I would have been all over that one! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cutie! Sissy is from Jeanne. I think this is a half sister of hers. If I remember right.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That is one precious pup! Very lucky family indeed. 

Funny, when I recommended an available puppy from a show breeder a while back, the post was removed and I was told it wasn't allowed :huh: Politics...


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG don’t even!!! I’m always a sucker for new puppies. Male or female?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It says above SHE was snapped up  No surprise, as females from good breeders are hard to come by, and just look at that cute face.


----------

